# wanna share a video of a all shrimp store from japan.



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

*just wanna share a video of a all shrimp store from japan.*






hope you like it


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Ohhhh you found heaven!!!!! *faints*  
Whats this place called and where in Japan is it?


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

ShrimpieLove said:


> Ohhhh you found heaven!!!!! *faints*
> Whats this place called and where in Japan is it?


why? you want to go there? its called lowkeys.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Oh yes I wanna go there, i want to live in that store! Japan is my #1 place I havent travelled to yet


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

From this link, it looks like they are planning for some kind of convention in Sendai in April 10 2011. Ofcourse the place is flattened by the tsumami. 





Also, Lowkeys seems to be claiming they hold the #1 spot in CRS in Japan. Interesting. I though that is was ASSA ...

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

yup, they are number one in japan and their product is not mosura, its called benibachi though.


----------



## RCode (Dec 12, 2010)

That is just amazing!

Was this store affected by the all the stuff that is going on in Japan?


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

RCode said:


> That is just amazing!
> 
> Was this store affected by the all the stuff that is going on in Japan?


unfortunately yes, this store was gone


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> unfortunately yes, this store was gone


All the shrimps have to taken back to their natural environment. The ocean.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

camboy012406 said:


> unfortunately yes, this store was gone


Might not be the store you posted. They have about 5 - 8 stores across Japan. So I think only 1 or 2 store are affected.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> All the shrimps have to taken back to their natural environment. The ocean.


no not ocean. they live in freshwater.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Might not be the store you posted. They have about 5 - 8 stores across Japan. So I think only 1 or 2 store are affected.


Really sad to hear the store might have been affected 

U say theres more than one of those stores? Now I really want to visit


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> no not ocean. they live in freshwater.


my crs seems to like salt in the water


----------

